# weekend



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all,
I know that: 
week = linggo, every week = linggo-linggo, 
in the next week = sa isang linggo, but I cannot find in the dictionary weekend. 
Is there a term in tagalog to mean it? 
What I want to say is "Have a nice weekend"
Thanks in advance for helping...


----------



## balasang

There is, it's katapusan ng linggo. However, in conversations *weekend* is more often used

Interestingly, many use katapusan(end) alone in reference to the end of the month. Sa katapusan na ako uuwi. I will come home by the end of the month


----------



## nahash

LatinRainbow said:


> Hi you all,
> I know that:
> week = linggo, every week = linggo-linggo,
> in the next week = sa isang linggo, but I cannot find in the dictionary weekend.
> Is there a term in tagalog to mean it?
> What I want to say is "Have a nice weekend"
> Thanks in advance for helping...


 

HI!

We are usually using KATAPUSAN NG LINGGO as Tagalog term for weekend.
ex.sa KATAPUSAN NG LINGGO ako luluwas.
If you want to say HAVE A NICE WEEKEND  in Tagalog you also need to be specific, need to specify the event that may happen during that weekend.
ex.maligayang pagpapahinga or she/he is taking his/her day off, maligayang pagbabakasyon>happy vacation...


----------



## LatinRainbow

Ok, thanks you all.


----------

